
Amazon Recorded Video of a Seller's Face for Identification Purposes - Angostura
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/leticiamiranda/amazon-tests-facial-identification-with-a-seller-and-people
======
masonic
They have nothing to verify the provided facial image _against_ the claimed ID
anyway. They could be just scraped from Instagram for all they know.

